# Apple Store in New Delhi, India



## Macified

While on a trip to India my family and I stopped into a Shoppers Stop mall complex in New Delhi (had to pick up some ammenities for our trip) and I stumbled across what looked like an Apple Store. It wasn't official as it had no signage on the storefront but it didn't look like a reseller (maybe the signage wasn't up yet). It was at the extreme end of a hallway stretch and the only indication that there was anything there was a standup sign indicating an authorized iPod reseller. Inside though it was loaded up just like any other Apple Store (iMacs, iBooks, PowerBooks, iPods, software, etc.) Similiar to the Yorkdale store but not quite as big.

It seemed like a quirky store to run across while in India but the mall complex was a very Western outfit with Nike, Reebok, Beneton, etc stores (all very expensive). I needed a plug adapter so that I could charge my iBook battery. At the Apple Store I would have had to purchase either a complete power adapter or the cable end if it were available and I didn't want to even look at the price. It was far more fun and far cheaper to find a local shop and haggle the price of down to about $2.50 CDN (90 Rupees)


----------



## kkapoor

I think they would need a nice store there given the population of that city 13.8 million people.


----------



## JPL

Well I guess now that all the call centers and tech support are landing there the natives are earning money with which to purchase consumer goods.


----------



## kkapoor

Well the wage gap is still huge for comparable jobs between NA and India but at least the middle class is growing. Before you only had the super-rich (and I mean super-rich by NA standards as well) and dirt poor.

The market potential is simply massive.


----------



## gnatsum

JPL said:


> Well I guess now that all the call centers and tech support are landing there the natives are earning money with which to purchase consumer goods.


i don't quite think that call centres and tech support have anything to do with the ability to purchase consumer goods. none of the people working in those places will be anywhere near rich enough to purchase an Apple product. and few of them would even care to.

my Family in India is a mac user family, and they are all fairly well off in order to be able to afford a mac. so don't be thinking that jagjit singh and yogathan kumaranathan who work for DELL call centre will be going and picking up an iMac anytime soon. 

Delhi is a very expensive city. ya sure lots of other things are way cheaper in India, you're not going to Mcdonalds and paying 6-7 bucks for a combo, you can get tailored clothing with high quality materials for way cheaper than what Harry Rosen would charge. but you can easily spend hundreds of dollars on a night out with your buddies...


so, there is a reason that the apple store is opening in Delhi, not in Bangladesh or in UP. the hot spots where they have a market. would be Delhi, or Bombay, and a few other places.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen

When are they going to open up an Apple store in Sahara Africa?


----------



## gnatsum

LOL good one dude.


----------



## ender78

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> When are they going to open up an Apple store in Sahara Africa?


Now this just speaks ignorism. Sahara is not a country or a city. Bombay and Delhi are huge cities and have an upper class than can afford anything that they desire. Such stores cater to that class and not the general public.

The store the reader mentioned is an "Apple Centre" .


----------



## HowEver

*And where do New Delhi customers call for tech support--Sudbury?*

I believe the relevant aphorism involves you being bitten unaware by something you don't recognize, perhaps irony, perhaps in the face.

(I tried to make that a gentle rebuke, but perhaps did not succeed.)



ender78 said:


> Now this just speaks ignorism. Sahara is not a country or a city. Bombay and Delhi are huge cities and have an upper class than can afford anything that they desire. Such stores cater to that class and not the general public.
> 
> The store the reader mentioned is an "Apple Centre" .


----------



## dona83

It's called Mumbai not Bombay.


----------



## Macified

dona83 said:


> It's called Mumbai not Bombay.


Technically yes but the city is most commonly referred to as Bombay. I was recently in airports all over India and while the signs referring to the city are Mumbai, announcements for flights use Bombay. Conversationally, any locals I spoke with accept Mumbai but will say Bombay.


----------



## gnatsum

dona83 said:


> It's called Mumbai not Bombay.


YEA? REALLY? and what about Dilli? And Chennai? and Kolkata?


now...wasn't it called Kanata?


----------



## Veej

I think a Apple store in Mumbai...would do good there, 

The upper middle class indian in India can definatley afford Apple products and with that kinda population base.

The Indian middle class is huge market bigger than the Canadian and US market...300 million, no wonder everyone else have their eyes toward India.

Everything is now available there Mercs, BMW which are made there, the latest cell phones (better than Canadian and US models) the cell phone rates are cheaper cause of the population.

Not suprised if Apple is finaly opening a store in Delhi and Mumbai....

they are actually late to the party...


----------



## Veej

Hi Macified,and gnatsum...

Nice to know another Desi into Macs not many out there...so what kinda Mac you got..

I noticed you Macified your in Markham, I myself am in Scarborough.....


----------



## gnatsum

Veej said:


> Hi Macified,and gnatsum...
> 
> Nice to know another Desi into Macs not many out there...so what kinda Mac you got..
> 
> I noticed you Macified your in Markham, I myself am in Scarborough.....


yea i'm from Markham too. lol right by scarlem actually. i just go to university in Ottawa. i just upgraded to a quicksilver 733 really nice machine. can be upgraded to a dual 1.8 Ghz... but i would only do that to a powermac with a 166 Mhz bus and faster memory.


yah. what kinda mac YOU got?


----------



## Macified

Sorry, what's a Desi?

As for the Macs I have - PowerBook, iBook, an old iMac. Would like to add a new Mini but am waiting for true windows support (I have a couple of hold-out, Windows only apps) so that I can get rid of an old PC. Been a Mac guy for years since a brief (couple years) stint with Apple Canada back in the IIfx days.


----------



## kh4nh

A couple of pictures would be nice


----------



## Macified

kh4nh said:


> A couple of pictures would be nice


If your referring to pics from my trip you can get some highlights at mswebb.phanfare.com/album/44959. I have started posting in the photography thread in "Everything Else" but could easily overload that forum. This was my second trip (first was in 2004) and I've had the pleasure of taking part in both Diwali and Holi.










More to come but I'll drop them in the Everything Else Forum since we are now way off the original track...


----------



## Veej

Macified said:


> Sorry, what's a Desi?


Macified, if you ask what a Desi is then your not Indian origin I assume right...

Anyways....My Rig is...

iMac G5...with isight ......


----------



## Macified

Veej said:


> Macified, if you ask what a Desi is then your not Indian origin I assume right...
> 
> Anyways....My Rig is...
> 
> iMac G5...with isight ......



Quite right. A humble Canadian of Scottish decent with an eye to world travel and awareness.

Still, good to know you.


----------



## Taran

Hi Friends, i want to aware about apple stores in Deli NCR, there is a store in Noida called iStore they don't know about service and sales if ur iPod is in warranty then they don't help u they will let u know the service center address and if ur ipod is out of warranty they they will charge u and repair ur ipod and it will again goes bad in 2 to 3 days, there is a guy called Uttam Kaushal he is suck and don't know how to talk and wht to talk and his father Tarun Seth he is God of All ****er's


----------



## applefan

Hi all, I just wanted to share my review about visit to an AppleStore in Delhi. This shop is located in Ansal Plaza mall near south extension market. Pretty nice shop had a similar look and feel like the Apple Stores in the USA, it's by the name of imagine. Even the sales staff there was well mannered and technically equipped to answer my question. I just went there for a casual visit but ending up buying a macbook pro for my wife. They helped me setup my wife's machine too.... I would recommend this shop to anybody looking to buy a mac. Nice covers there too...


----------

